# Director of Campus Safety and Wellbeing Hampshire College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Even though most of us here could probably, personally, fit all their requirements, simply having a law enforcement background as our primary qualification, might DISqualify us. I mean, it's HEMPSHIRE COLLEGE! 


*Director of Campus Safety and Wellbeing*
Hampshire College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/27/2022
*Category:* Health and Medical Services; +1
Hampshire College
Department: Community Advocacy, Prevention & Education, and Safety (C.A.P.E.S.) 
Job Title: Director of Campus Safety and Wellbeing
Position Type: Full Time
Schedule: 35 Hours a week
Pay Range/ Status: $80,000 - $85,000 / Exempt
Location: Hampshire College Campus in Amherst, MA
Reports to: Senior Director, C.A.P.E.S.
Anticipated Start Date: Immediately
Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, is located on a beautiful rural campus in Amherst, Massachusetts. We provide residential undergraduate education to nearly 600 students. Each department at Hampshire College contributes to the collaborative culture of the organization and plays an important role in the success of the College. The campus safety department supports the Hampshire community in achieving its mission of being a challenging, but compassionate place to learn and grow by ensuring the safety of its people and property. This goal also entails creating and maintaining an environment on campus that is inclusive, mindful of different backgrounds, and above all, patient. As part of the campus safety team, you will be instrumental in the department achieving its mission and goals.
DESCRIPTION OF RESPONSIBILITIES:
The director of campus safety and wellbeing is a full-time, 12-month professional staff member in community advocacy, prevention education, and safety (C.A.P.E.S.) within the division of student affairs. The director reports directly to the senior director of C.A.P.E.S. The director of campus safety and wellbeing is a key member in the division of student affairs, who is contributing toward creating an environment where students are able to work diligently to support its community and pursue excellence; eager to learn, be open to new information and are prepared to be out of their comfort zone to enable learning and growth. The director will oversee projects and initiatives that aid in the development of initiatives that help to improve student safety and wellness and manages the supervision of the team of health and wellbeing advocates and campus safety assistants.
The director of campus safety and wellbeing is a student development practitioner who cares deeply about forming strong relationships and engaging in meaningful experiences with students, open to new and challenging experiences directed towards professional growth. This position needs to be highly visible, maintain strong connections and work successfully with students, faculty, staff, parents and external constituents. The director must have experience in staff management and supervision, program design and management and feel comfortable working in an evolving, fast-paced, organizational framework with shifting responsibilities.
The director is responsible for day-to-day operations of this evolving campus safety and wellness program. Specifically, the director is responsible for maintaining a safe and secure learning and work environment for all members of the Hampshire College community, as well as guests and visitors. In collaboration with the senior director, the director of campus safety and wellbeing is responsible for the development, implementation, and management of comprehensive preventative campus safety programs, services, resources and educational programs, including but not limited to personal safety, security operations, fire safety, disruptions in daily operations, emergency and crisis response and management, transportation, and parking enforcement for the College.
The director collaborates extensively with other College staff and faculty to meet the divisional goals primarily as they pertain to working with and supporting students from historically marginalized and excluded backgrounds. The director will lead and mentor the health and wellbeing advocates and campus safety assistants in the campus safety and wellbeing office and will work closely with the senior director and administrative assistant to ensure all compliance measures are maintained.
The director will oversee the development and implementation of a comprehensive, integrated community health and wellness program that is aligned with the College's goal of becoming an anti-racist institution and will provide recommendations as necessary to ensure the Wellness Center operation and safety and wellness programs are in alignment with best practices of restorative practices and harm reduction approaches to community health and safety.
The director contributes to campus-wide educational initiatives, for instance the ENGAGE Day of Learning, New and Transfer Student Orientation, Community Orientation, and Community Education Day that advance the College's commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion. Participates as a committed member of the student affairs team in college and division committee work, projects, meetings, retreats, and overall community development: assists in the coordination and facilitation of academic courses, co-curricular activities and services for students. Participates in the emergency response "on call" duty rotation. Availability to work evenings and weekends is required. 
REQUIRED SKILLS:

Passionate about working in an organization that values and promotes diversity, equity, inclusion and anti-racism.
Experience working directly with people from diverse racial, ethnic, and socioeconomic backgrounds.
Strengthens Hampshire College's climate for diversity, equity & inclusion.
Demonstrates skill in understanding of cultural differences.
Promotes diversity, equity and inclusion activities.
Employs anti-racist practices and principles to accomplish work.
Incorporates an anti-racist and anti-oppressive lens into regular practice.
Ability to serve as an advocate for individuals of all ethnicities, genders, ages and backgrounds.
Ability to flex communication style to multiple cultural environments.
Excellent written and verbal communication skills, and ability to present to diverse audiences, specifically racially, ethnically, and socioeconomically diverse communities.
Ability to cultivate and develop inclusive and equitable working relationships with students, faculty, staff and community members.
Supports and enhances a sense of belonging and success of students from traditionally marginalized populations.
Strong knowledge of diversity, equity, inclusion, anti-racism, anti-oppression and social justice.
Experience incorporating the perspectives of multiple communities, including communities of color.
An understanding of the concepts of institutional and structural racism and their impact on underserved and underrepresented communities.
Understanding of Student Development Theory, knowledge of higher education trends and best practices, administration and governance
Ability to function independently and complete projects with limited supervision
Excellent interpersonal and team building skills.
Ability to analyze data, interpret results and make recommendations.
Ability to develop and maintain positive, professional relationships.
Highly organized and able to prioritize in a fast-paced, team-oriented environment.
Ability to manage ambiguity as well as collaborative decision-making structures
Experience presenting to groups
Strong supervisory, problem-solving and collaborative skills
Ability to pay close attention to detail for budget tracking
Familiarity with computer programs: Microsoft Office Suite, Adobe Creative Suite, Information management (Colleague), social media applications, student activities platforms, etc. 
REQUIRED CERTIFICATION, EDUCATION, AND EXPERIENCE:

Four-year college degree or equivalent
Three years of job-related experience
Certification in CPD/first responder or ability to obtain certification in Massachusetts within six months of hire; EMT certification desirable.
A valid Massachusetts driver's license and successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy.
Employment is dependent on successful completion of a background check and pre-employment physical.
Alternatives to formal education and paid work experience may be considered as equivalent qualifications to include military service/training, volunteering, activism, and other non-traditional programs and experiences related to the position.
BENEFITS:
Hampshire College offers an excellent benefits program for eligible employees such as medical, dental, vision, life insurance, generous retirement plan contributions, flexible leave plans, and many other fringe benefits. For information on Hampshire College, including more information on employee benefits and our company culture, visit our website at www.hampshire.edu.
WHO SHOULD APPLY:
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity employer and deeply committed to a community of excellence, equity, diversity, and inclusion. We are particularly committed to revealing and combating the social and institutional structures that support racism and white supremacy in all phases of employment and college life. We believe that the educational and employment environment is enhanced when diverse groups of people with diverse ideas come together to work and grow. We encourage applications from women, underrepresented minorities, persons with disabilities, sexual minority groups, veterans, and other candidates who will contribute to the diversification and enrichment of ideas and perspectives. Hampshire College is committed to removing barriers to employment faced by equity-seeking groups and encourages (but does not require) members of these groups to self-identify in their application materials. Applicants whose work incorporates a global perspective and a demonstrated commitment to issues of diversity in the work environment are particularly encouraged to apply.
HOW TO APPLY:
Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities
Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled. 
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity in education and employment.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As I read over this posting, I was wondering if they have a department that keeps the school and it's people SAFE and SECURE or simply coddles them and shields them from reality. I suppose in some respects all of us at a college or university do this, but it's part of EVERY cop's job. This seems like a Utopian Fantasyland. I applaud those who work there for being tolerant and wonder what they do when the real world DOES encroach upon the campus? Goddess Bless you all.

I can't help but wonder, if I applied and said I was a mixed race (Asian, Native American, Caribbean) Transgender Stroke victim who watched an episode of Adam-12 and KNEW I could do better, if I would go straight to the top of the list.

Please do NOT classify that as a HATE CRIME or MICRO AGGRESSION, It's PURELY Speculation.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Background check: Surely the college cannot intend to discriminate against potential hires for the safety and wellbeing director based upon any criminal record, as this is part of the system of structural racism that withholds employment from persons of color and others who have been marginalized.

2. Pre-employment physical: The idea of perpetuating a stereotype of ableism in employment related to safety and wellbeing is offensive to the alternatively qualified. Surely the only legitimate qualification would be the ability somehow to communicate (via voice, physical gestures, electronic aids, or otherwise) to other persons how special and valued by the community they are in order to get other persons to cease acting in a manner viewed as contravening community norms, especially since those norms themselves are typically based in illegitimate capitalist, racist, sexist, heteronormative, generally phobic, and ultimately toxic values imposed upon the the powerless and uninquisitive by the dominant culture of oppression.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

When a student is sexually assaulted in a dorm, I will be interested to see how this safety and wellbeing regime will stack up against the doctrine of taking reasonable care to protect residential students from foreseeable harm discussed in _Mullins v. Pine Manor College_.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

NEPS said:


> 1. Background check: Surely the college cannot intend to discriminate against potential hires for the safety and wellbeing director based upon any criminal record, as this is part of the system of structural racism that withholds employment from persons of color and others who have been marginalized.
> 
> 2. Pre-employment physical: The idea of perpetuating a stereotype of ableism in employment related to safety and wellbeing is offensive to the alternatively qualified. Surely the only legitimate qualification would be the ability somehow to communicate (via voice, physical gestures, electronic aids, or otherwise) to other persons how special and valued by the community they are in order to get other persons to cease acting in a manner viewed as contravening community norms, especially since those norms themselves are typically based in illegitimate capitalist, racist, sexist, heteronormative, generally phobic, and ultimately toxic values imposed upon the the powerless and uninquisitive by the dominant culture of oppression.


I have no idea of what you just said but it sounds good.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

k12kop said:


> I have no idea of what you just said but it sounds good.


The best part, the 'educators' (influencers) who run schools these schools and often set national policy are in the same exact boat and feel the exact same way.


----------

